# Toilets Of The World



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Just had this email with a power point slide show, turned it into piccies for you!

Enjoy!

Regards

Chris

TOILETS OF FLORENCE



















TOILETS OF GERMANY (2006)










TOILETS OF ENGLAND










TOILETS OF FRANCE










TOILETS OF NEW YORK










TOILETS OF JAPAN










TOILETS OF FLORIDA










EQUAL OPPORTUNITIES TOILETS



















TOILETS OF PARIS



















VATICAN TOILETS










TOILETS FROM INDIA










TOILETS FOR MUSICIANS










TOILETS FOR ROSIE O'D










TOILETS FOR PEOPLE WITH STOMACH PROBLEMS










TOILETS FOR BANKERS










TO BE USED IF IT DRIED OUT......










TOILET FOR BUSH










SINK FOR HER










PUBLIC TOILETS


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Cor!! some funny looking toilets there, I dont fancy the grater toilet roll 8O 8O 
:lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

That's just taking the p...

Johnny f


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Brilliant! Thanks for making us laugh...have you a link for the powerpoint presentation, I know someone who'd like it? PM me it if you'd like , I acan always then send you my email address.


----------

